# Yamaguchi GT track frame on eBay



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

If this was smaller, I'd be all over it........

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...id=m38&_nkw=230339476047&_naf=1&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> If this was *bigger*, I'd be all over it........
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...id=m38&_nkw=230339476047&_naf=1&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


There, fixed it for me...


----------



## mondaugen (May 14, 2009)

pain... i fell asleep before auction's end... would have payed 1200 with pleasure


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

You need something like this http://www.auctionsniper.com/. That way you can sleep to your hearts content. (I am not actually endorsing this product as I know nothing about it. It was just the first one that came up on Google when I typed in Snipe)


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

There's probably several snipers out there to choose from. They basically allow you to bid in the last couple of seconds automatically and only to a certain amount. Bidding in the last 2 or 3 seconds might not be good because there can be some delay with your internet connection, I'm sure there is a recommended value for it.


----------



## mondaugen (May 14, 2009)

thank you... i'd have tried a sniper, but i'm kinda old fashioned... automatics scare me a bit.


----------



## yusufbangura (Jun 24, 2010)

I purchased a Yamaguchi frame several months ago under the assumption that it was a perfect frame to be built up as a daily use single speed/fixed gear bicycle. However after receiving the frame I've been told that it's a time trial frame and probably wouldn't be great for day to day use and that it would be better served in the hands of a rider more accustomed to such a bike.

Though before I list the frame for sale I'm trying to give the buyer as much information as possible so as not to put the next owner in the same predicament of a misrepresented frame the problem is now that I've been having some trouble finding out information about this bike or even the 1993 Team EDS riders from the size of the frame I'd say it was the tallest rider on the team but again I'm not even able to find a roster, the only name that pops up repeatedly is Nick Chenowth.

Could you offer any advise?


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

yusufbangura said:


> I purchased a Yamaguchi frame several months ago under the assumption that it was a perfect frame to be built up as a daily use single speed/fixed gear bicycle. However after receiving the frame I've been told that it's a time trial frame and probably wouldn't be great for day to day use and that it would be better served in the hands of a rider more accustomed to such a bike.
> 
> Though before I list the frame for sale I'm trying to give the buyer as much information as possible so as not to put the next owner in the same predicament of a misrepresented frame the problem is now that I've been having some trouble finding out information about this bike or even the 1993 Team EDS riders from the size of the frame I'd say it was the tallest rider on the team but again I'm not even able to find a roster, the only name that pops up repeatedly is Nick Chenowth.
> 
> Could you offer any advise?


How about some pictures?


----------



## yusufbangura (Jun 24, 2010)

*Sorry about the wait*


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, very nice. 

Hopefully someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like a "funny" bike to me (700C in the back 650c in the front), so yeah, that would probably be a very awkward geometry to ride day to day....


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...id=m38&_nkw=230339476047&_naf=1&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


Thread revisit day!

I remember those frames around '91 or '92-ish. There was some kid named George Hincap-something racing on one at jr nationals. I wonder what became of him?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Tig said:


> Thread revisit day!
> 
> I remember those frames around '91 or '92-ish. There was some kid named George Hincap-something racing on one at jr nationals. I wonder what became of him?



Funny you should mention that frame...George's frame was listed on eBay last week...


----------

